# High-street favourite



## Luhontas45

Hi everyone!

I am Lucy, a student at Umass, and I have an assignment in Translation Studies. This is a website page created by a UK vegan magazine presenting a new hair care range for afro hair by Lush. On the headlines they use the expression *High-street favourite* as it reads: _High-street favourite Lush has revealed its new hair care range - made especially for Afro hair. _

I looked up for the expression "high-street" in different dictionaries, including WordReference, and what I got was "rua principal", "avenida principal", zona comercial", "rua comercial", "popular", "urbano" and "moderno".

So my question is, can I translate this expression as "a favorita da cidade"? It is an advertisement, and all the options that have been given to me will not sound very appealing. Would this be an acceptable translation?

I appreciate any help I can get and I really acknowledge the amazing opportunity to part of this forum.

Gratefully,

Lucy


----------



## visconde

Olá, Lucy, bem-vinda ao fórum!  Encontrei esta definição também:



			
				Oxford Languages said:
			
		

> (of retail goods) catering to the needs of the ordinary public.



Daí me pergunto: será que "a favorita do povão" não capta o sentido? Ou algo com "popular"?


----------



## Luhontas45

visconde said:


> Olá, Lucy, bem-vinda ao fórum!  Encontrei esta definição também:
> 
> 
> 
> Daí me pergunto: será que "a favorita do povão" não capta o sentido? Ou algo com "popular"?


Muito obirgada pelas boas vindas! Muito bacana sua sugestão, gostei da "favorita do povão, porque eu estava tentando encontrar uma expressão que mostrasse a popularidade do produto.


----------



## patriota

Falar de _coisas do_ _povão_, no Brasil, carrega a conotação de produtos e serviços simples, com qualidade reduzida, pois o nosso poder aquisitivo é baixo. Quem faz compras nos bairros centrais de cidades britânicas tem condições de exigir uma qualidade digna:



> In which case then, the UK term ‘high street fashion’ is understood to refer to mass-market-style clothing choices consumers make.* It’s high volume and non-exclusive,* *but usually expected to be high-standard, well-made clothing.*
> 
> Retail essentials: what is ‘high street fashion’ in the UK? - Montcalm London City Blog



Pode-se dizer que ficaria até desrespeitoso usar _povão_ em um artigo que está, na verdade, elogiando a marca e a sua atitude de investir no público de ascendência africana.

Como é uma revista vegana, com linguagem descolada, que tal dizer que a marca é a _favoritinha_ ou _queridinha_ das mulheres (_ou do público_, para incluir todas as pessoas vaidosas)?


----------



## Archimec

Este tema já foi discutido neste forum: *high street*


----------



## Ari RT

E nem faz muito tempo.
high street


----------



## visconde

Ari RT said:


> E nem faz muito tempo.
> high street


Que estranho.


----------



## Luhontas45

Eu li a discussao e a localizacao deixou um pouco a desejar, muito obrigada pela observacao sobre termo "povao", e a sugestao "favoritinha do publico", se encaixa muito bem com o contexto do texto! Obrigada a todos pela paciencia e pela ajuda!


----------



## visconde

Wordy McWordface said:


> In British English, the term "high street" refers to the very ordinary, standard outlets and chain stores that you find in every town. A high street favourite is a product that is widely bought by the masses. It is the opposite of "elitist" - not Fifth Avenue at all.


Bom --- tentando deixar de lado que @Luhontas45 e @michelysrmalba estão (está?) fazendo propaganda digital --- se o britânico que escreveu isso acima tiver razão, estamos falando do nosso uso de 'popular'. Concordo com o @patriota quanto ao risco de desrespeito por se tratar de cultura afro. Nesse caso específico, a minha sugestão de 'povão' é péssima.


----------



## Luhontas45

visconde said:


> Bom --- tentando deixar de lado que @Luhontas45 e @michelysrmalba estão (está?) fazendo propaganda digital --- se o britânico que escreveu isso acima tiver razão, estamos falando do nosso uso de 'popular'. Concordo com o @patriota quanto ao risco de desrespeito por se tratar de cultura afro. Nesse caso específico, a minha sugestão de 'povão' é péssima.


This is an assignment, this is my first time using this media, which is the purpose of the class, I am a novice translator starting my career, and if there is anything wrong here, please enlighten me. I would really appreciate it. I am happier with the results I got than the results my classmate previously received, but she speaks mainland Portuguese and I speak Brazilian Portuguese. Anyway, I appreciate all the help and time people took to support my work! Mu apologies for any inconvenience!


----------



## patriota

Só faria sentido chamar a língua de Lisboa de "_Mainland Portuguese_" se você fosse de uma ilha portuguesa. O Brasil não é uma ilha nem uma colônia. Diga "_European Portuguese_".


----------



## visconde

Luhontas45 said:


> This is an assignment, this is my first time using this media, which is the purpose of the class, I am a novice translator starting my career, and if there is anything wrong here, please enlighten me. I would really appreciate it. I am happier with the results I got than the results my classmate previously received, but she speaks mainland Portuguese and I speak Brazilian Portuguese. Anyway, I appreciate all the help and time people took to support my work! Mu apologies for any inconvenience!


Lucy, peço desculpas. Como você fez uma pergunta praticamente idêntica à da sua colega no outro fio, fui levado a supor que fosse uma mesma pessoa perguntando a mesma coisa duas vezes só para divulgar uma marca comercial. Por favor continue a contar conosco para questões de tradução. Eu pessoalmente achei a dificuldade que você nos trouxe bem instigante!

Quanto a 'Mainland Portuguese', dê o nome que quiser ao dialeto da sua colega. Ela mesma deve usar essa designação, imagino, o que automaticamente legitimaria o uso.


----------



## patriota

visconde said:


> Quanto a 'Mainland Portuguese', dê o nome que quiser ao dialeto da sua colega. Ela mesma deve usar essa designação, imagino, o que automaticamente legitimaria o uso.



A Luhontas45 disse que agradece correções, por isso, expliquei que chamar Portugal de _mainland_, em contraposição ao Brasil ou outra ex-colônia, está errado. _Mainland_ é um termo que se usa, por exemplo, em Hong Kong e no Havaí, para falar dos territórios continentais de seus respectivos países.


----------



## Carfer

É um aspecto lateral, mas que pode interessar a alguém. O território europeu de Portugal, em relação às ilhas atlânticas, diz-se aqui '_o Continente_' e em relação às colónias, quando as havia, '_a Metrópole'_.


----------



## Vanda

Obs.:Não vou juntar à discussão de ''high street'' (de qualquer modo, temos um link para ela) e vou deixar essa especificidade aqui.


----------



## visconde

patriota said:


> A Luhontas45 disse que agradece correções, por isso, expliquei que chamar Portugal de _mainland_, em contraposição ao Brasil ou outra ex-colônia, está errado. _Mainland_ é um termo que se usa, por exemplo, em Hong Kong e no Havaí, para falar dos territórios continentais de seus respectivos países.


A designação de idioleto, dialeto etc. é subjetiva. Quando a colega da Lucy se declara falante de "português continental", é como se fosse uma brasileira que se diz falante de mineirês ou caipira ou português sulista ou carioca etc.


----------



## patriota

visconde said:


> A designação de idioleto, dialeto etc. é subjetiva.


A Lucy e a colega querem aprender a falar inglês corretamente. Não tem como alguém ter um "dialeto subjetivo" numa língua estrangeira que, aliás, ainda está aprendendo. Foi publicado um termo em inglês que, ao contrastar as variantes brasileira e lusitana da língua portuguesa, está simplesmente errado. Ensinei que o mais adequado é "_European Portuguese_".


----------



## visconde

patriota said:


> A Lucy e a colega querem aprender a falar inglês corretamente. Não tem como alguém ter um "dialeto subjetivo" numa língua estrangeira que, aliás, ainda está aprendendo. Foi publicado um termo em inglês que, ao contrastar as variantes brasileira e lusitana da língua portuguesa, está simplesmente errado. Ensinei que o mais adequado é "_European Portuguese_".


O dialeto subjetivo a que fiz referência é a língua materna da colega, não o inglês.

(Aliás, repare, a _designação_ do dialeto é que eu disse ser subjetiva, não o próprio dialeto.)



			
				Wikipédia said:
			
		

> O português europeu, português de Portugal, português lusitano, ou *português continental* é a designação dada ao original linguístico da língua portuguesa falada em Portugal e pelos emigrantes portugueses espalhados pelo mundo, englobando os seus dialectos regionais, vocabulário, gramática e ortografia. (fonte)


Aproveita e conta lá na Wikipédia que é inadequado.


----------



## Luhontas45

Muito obrigada a todos pela ajuda e compreensão, eu usei o terma que minha colega de classe usou em nossas discussões. Ela não é de nacionalidade portuguesa e é assim que se refere a sua língua. E um dos sinonimos de mainland é continente. Visconde muito obrigada pelas desculpas, e reafirmo que a intenção da atividade foi didática. Um coisa é certa, aqui nos Estados Unidos,as pessoas tem uma forma bem diferente de se referir a suas origens e linguas, eu ainda estou aprendendo sobre isso. Again, thank you so much! This is a space that I did not know existed!


----------

